# My new toy



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Scored this last week for the grand total of $20

Has whisk, K beater, dough hook, mincer and blender ( glass one )

Just need the sausage pipe and I am set


----------



## DU99 (26/2/17)

Does it crush grain


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

.......well......


----------



## Cube (26/2/17)

A pipe for your sausage?


Yes, I'm trying out my new brew. No I will not apolagise. Yes, I will now run away.

:beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Cube said:


> A pipe for your sausage?
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm trying out my new brew. No I will not apolagise. Yes, I will now run away.
> ...


Who doesnt need a sausage pipe...


----------



## indica86 (26/2/17)

Sausage Pipe.


----------



## Mr_Brewer (26/2/17)

can it pour beer


----------



## Cube (26/2/17)

Mr_Brewer said:


> can it pour beer


Would you want to drink it?


----------



## TwoCrows (26/2/17)

Mmmm meat beer!


----------



## Grott (26/2/17)

indica86 said:


> Sausage Pipe.


Is that a reusable condom?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/2/17)

If it is, it is inside out the ticklers are supposed to be on the outside. So I am told


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Well this thread esscaleted quickly

Done and dusted by post #6

Must nearly be a record


----------



## Grott (26/2/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If it is, it is inside out the ticklers are supposed to be on the outside. So I am told


I'm one of those "new age" men, I don't mind the tickle for myself


----------



## Cube (26/2/17)

Hey, my money is this thread will organically progress for at least 14 pages. Completely off topic, however gold it will be.

And you WILL get your sausage..... or pipe. I don't know you well enough yet to determine your preference.. I suspect what ever it may be, beer will be a big part.

h34r: :lol: :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

How dare you suggest this topic would go for 14 pages off topic.....








I give it 15...maybe


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

one more appliance to store somewhere....


----------



## capretta (26/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Scored this last week for the grand total of $20
> 
> Has whisk, K beater, dough hook, mincer and blender ( glass one )
> 
> Just need the sausage pipe and I am set


thats the best, all metal gear train, looks like a 701, there is a guy on ebay selling rebuild kits for the rheostats, do yourself a favour and give it the silver service!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Old Kenwoods are the bomb


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Gelding said:


> one more appliance to store somewhere....



**** yeah


----------



## capretta (26/2/17)

or one appliance to replace 20! coffee grinder, slicer and shredder, cream maker, grain mill, liquidiser, tin opener, potato peeler etc etc

tbh i never use the bean huller and the milk creamer but oh well..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

I grew up with one as akid, and I thibk this is the same vintage

Ya cant kill em and all the bits interchange

They are an awesome bit of kit to have if you like cooking


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (26/2/17)

The Grafton Cigar


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Bahaha



I know a few butchers so i am going to get some ideas for recipes and techniques


----------



## Yob (27/2/17)

New techniques for your sausage? 

Ooh er...


----------



## manticle (27/2/17)

Dried fennel flower (pick wild and dry in a very slow oven) is a great addition to spicy pork and fennel sausage. Different flavour to the seeds (which I'd use in combination).


----------



## Dave70 (27/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> *Scored this last week for the grand total of $20*
> 
> Has whisk, K beater, dough hook, mincer and blender ( glass one )
> 
> ...


Apparently my mum has, unbeknownst to me, held a garage sale. 
You know its actually _worth _the effort of pulling the top off for a quick clean and light grease with a machine like that. If only to reminisce how shit that was engineered to be passed down rather than replaced every other month was built. 
And dont get an appendage stuck in any of the appliances. That ballsy motor will rip it straight off.


----------



## sp0rk (27/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I grew up with one as akid, and I thibk this is the same vintage
> 
> Ya cant kill em and all the bits interchange
> 
> They are an awesome bit of kit to have if you like cooking


I have one with snapped hinges...
They can be broken


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/2/17)

Mine is the A701a model built in the 70's

Still goes like brand new


----------



## sp0rk (27/2/17)

I told the wife not to throw it out, that I would just braze the hinges
Yeah, pretty sure she threw it out...


----------



## Airgead (27/2/17)

My mum got one of those in 1970 when she got married. Still going strong. I bought one of the newer ones (relatively speaking) about 15 years ago. Awesome. All they changed was the finish... Newer one is all stainless not white enamel.


----------



## pcmfisher (27/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Scored this last week for the grand total of $20
> 
> Has whisk, K beater, dough hook, mincer and blender ( glass one )
> 
> ...


Top mixers.
Noisy as buggery though


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/2/17)

Did bread yesterday

Took all the fun out hand kneeding


----------



## Mardoo (27/2/17)

Thanks for this post. I've been holding out for a semi-pro Kitchen-Aid for years, as I used one for years as a pastry chef. However, this looks like a totally reasonable alternative. Already found three of the same model


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> Thanks for this post. I've been holding out for a semi-pro Kitchen-Aid for years, as I used one for years as a pastry chef. However, this looks like a totally reasonable alternative. Already found three of the same model


Tell me that you have never used a Kenwood Chef...


----------



## rude (27/2/17)

Do they still make them or has the Thermomix taken over

Bet you cant get hot soup sprayed in ya face with a Chef

Good old Aunty Marg used to make me a lemon meringue slice with her Ken, bloody beautiffull.


----------



## Mardoo (27/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tell me that you have never used a Kenwood Chef...


I have never used a Kenwood Chef.

This is what I'm used to.

I'm almost certain to give the Chef a try.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/2/17)

I have (my wife has) the Kitchenaid Artisan Mardoo, which I make the bread dough in, it can handle a kilo of dough easy enough but tends to spin the dough around with the hook so I use a wooden spoon to stretch it off the hook so in effect keeping the dough stretching. I have broken 1 spoon but with practice can get into rhythm with the hook and the dough is done in 5 or 6 mins. But when I broke the spoon I thought I had stuffed the motor and even the second hand ones are expensive. I would imagine that the one stu has bought are a bit like the old washing machines which will just keep on going, but when I thought I had stuffed our machine I looked on Aliexpress and you can get good strong looking high watt machines at a reasonable price, if I ever do have to replace mine (ours) I will get one from there, unless those Kenwoods can handle a kilo of dough stu didn't say how much dough he made when he made his bread.


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/17)

Ha! Yeah, the art of timing the turn of the mixer so you can get in and scrape down the bowl without turning the mixer off. Took a few spatulas for me to work that out.


----------



## Airgead (28/2/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> unless those Kenwoods can handle a kilo of dough stu didn't say how much dough he made when he made his bread.


I borrowed my mum's old kenwood for a year before I bought mine and it will handle a kilo of dough with ease. 

I have reverted to hand kneading though as with teenagers one kilo of dough goes basically nowhere. I'm doing 5 kilo batches now and it barely lasts a week. On the up side I don't need a gym membership...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/17)

Yes the dough can just roll around the hook, but will do that with most machines anyway. I actually found increasing the speed helped stop it happening

Its pretty much the same as the Kitchen Aid...even the mixers & beaters look the same


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/17)

Already put a bid on one on eBay. Seems the steel bowls are a bit less common. Now to find the mincer. Which incidentally was the password for computer belonging to the flaming guy I used to work with at the rent Tribunal. He said, "Mincer, you know, like something that minces meat," and then raised his eyebrows. I decided to play dumb.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> Already put a bid on one on eBay. Seems the steel bowls are a bit less common. Now to find the mincer. Which incidentally was the password for computer belonging to the flaming guy I used to work with at the rent Tribunal. He said, "Mincer, you know, like something that minces meat," and then raised his eyebrows. I decided to play dumb.


I was going to buy this just to piss Stu off.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bankstown/small-appliances/new-in-box-kenwood-chef-mixer-mincer-attachment-for-700-series/1140508230


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/17)

Anyone happen to know whether this mincer will also fit the 701?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/17)

Compatibility[SIZE=small][edit][/SIZE]
The auxiliary outlets are standard for all A700 machines, and were then updated for the A901. Some attachments for the A701 look very similar to those for the A901 but have a different fitting: they are not compatible and cannot be adapted. Older attachments for the A701 that may be found second-hand say on the box that they are for "All Chef and Major Models", true at the time but no longer so.
There are three designs of shaft fitting into the orbital hub [1]:

Cross-cut slot at top (very old machines only). A700, A700D. A701.
Bayonet with circular spring ("circlip beater"). A701A, A901A/E/P, KM200/300 series.
Bayonet without circular spring (recent machines). KM0** series.
Early A706 Major models had another fitting, whereby the tool slid into a groove on the socket on the planet hub, after which a metal sleeve would drop down over the socket ensuring the beater stayed in place.
A further complication is that, due to its extra height, any accessory fitted to the orbital hub of the Major must be longer than its Chef counterpart, so Major and Chef attachments for this hub are incompatible. This includes beaters, which need to reach to the bottom of the bowl, potato peeler, ice cream maker and others.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/17)

https://www.kenwoodchefrestore.co.uk/Kenwood%20Chef%20Models1.htm


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/17)

Thanks for that Les. Much appreciated.


----------



## Batz (28/2/17)

We have one we bought back in the late 70's, also all the attachments. We haven't used it for 15-20 years.


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/17)

Can I buy the mincer from you?


----------



## Dave70 (1/3/17)




----------



## indica86 (1/3/17)

If you buy these https://www.smokedandcured.com.au/banquet-bag-cure-smoke-salami-casing-per-metre-moq-5-metres/ you can cure Salami in your fridge. Work so ******* well it is ludicrous.


----------



## Mardoo (1/3/17)

Dave70 said:


>


That'll never fit in my kitchen.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/17)

Whilst the Capri is nice, a nice RX3 would have been more appropriate..........being an egg beater n all


----------



## earle (1/3/17)

Dave70 said:


>


Where's the sausage attachment?


----------



## Mardoo (1/3/17)

Tailpipe?


----------



## Camo6 (1/3/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Whilst the Capri is nice, a nice RX3 would have been more appropriate..........being an egg beater n all


Typical. Shoulda known some Wankel would chime in...


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/17)

Camo6 said:


> Typical. Shoulda known some Wankel would chime in...


Well played, sir.


----------



## SBOB (1/3/17)

earle said:


> Where's the sausage attachment?


I think thats the thing behind the steering wheel


----------

